# [SOLVED] Not enough free disk space - Crysis 1



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey guys,
I've been trying to install Crysis Warhead on my brand new PC build that has a 3x1TB RAID 0 hard drive array (formatted in GPT so my C drive shows all available space) and I keep getting a "Not enough free disk space" error :frown:. Is it because I'm formatted in GPT? Any ideas?


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Not enough free disk space - Crysis 1*

Hi there ^^

Hmm I suspect it's more likely that this installer can't handle well when you have more than 2 TB of free disk space.

Try temporarily lowering your free space below that (if you don't want to be bothered finding and copying big files, you may give a try to Dummy File Generator) and see if the installer accepts then ?

There might also be some "secret switch" to run the installer with so it ignores such verifications, but I don't know that installer…


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Not enough free disk space - Crysis 1*

Lachdanan, your suggestion worked perfectly! I was surprised that the dummy file generator can generate a 1TB file in two seconds flat, haha. Although I'm not usually a fan of 'brute force' methods, I would recommend anyone else with this issue to do as Lachdanan suggests.


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad it worked, thanks for letting us know :]


----------



## NathanKennedy (Mar 18, 2014)

Lachdanan, it worked for me also. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

You're welcome, thanks for letting us know.


----------

